# PRETC course.



## dano (1 Mar 2004)

I‘ve now returned from a exercise instructed by reg force members.This PRETC course (Post Recruit Education and Training Centre) included winter training. We arrived at T-83, from there we‘re transported to a unknown location, set up camp, got acquainted with all our reg force buddys as well as reg force tent mates.

This was by far a great experience for me and the 21 NCM/NCO‘s of the 557 Lorne Scots.
We we‘re issued all out gear, (winter boots, heavey gloves, ect.) we also got to keep the insoles in the winter boots. Which we‘re really comfortable, (putting them in my serial box combat boots)

We we‘re all trained on winter survival. How to stay dry, stay warm, know when to lose layers all that good stuff. There we‘re quite a few french soldiers. The Master Bombardier in lead of the course was very professional! All the PVT(T) we‘re trainined well. I was so impressed. I had no idea how much you really do learn in you‘re BMQ, judging from these guys. They‘re great.

This course did (to me and others)what it was intented to do. Promote direct intrest in the CF.(in otherwords eventually get new recruits) This has convinced me that I should go full time instead of part time. Immensely better training among other things. But in Sept when I intend to go through the process again, I still must go the Reserve road, for I need to get my last 2 credits to graduate.  

I remeber now, talking to one of my reg force tent mates, who was a Medic. He said that his BMQ was difficult. They would definitely "Make you, or Break you"  They would lower you‘re self-esteem greatly, ect. But after he said, when you‘re done. You‘re given respect, and its great.

Besides that, we rucked across KM after KM of snow fields carrying roughly 65-90 pounds of gear and for 2 of us, pulling a 200 pound sled. (which our artic tent was in) We‘re doing this in 3 sections by the way. So each section having their own tent and sled to pull in.
I got plenty of pictures. Which I will be posting once I get them developed.

All in all I really thank PRETC for this awesome experience!!! And all the amazing reg force members!! 
By the way for those who may wonder. The reg force members would call us by our rank as well we would do the same. (Felt really ockward calling a 35-40 year old a Private though)

Questions?? Comments??


----------



## primer (1 Mar 2004)

Sounds like the old days in cadets

Cheers


----------



## dano (3 Mar 2004)

Expect pictures shortly...


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Mar 2004)

Sounds like an excellent time, and we eagerly await the pics.

I used to enjoy those winter indocs, and now when it drops to 22C or colder, I shiver like I was born here.

Stupid question: Did the CF change the abbn of PTE to the US style PVT (as seen in your post). Here its still PTE, and I hope it stays that way.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## dano (4 Mar 2004)

It‘s still PTE. Putting PVT is a habbit of mine


----------



## dano (4 Mar 2004)

Tree line.... And a section in distance.






Whos that handsom young lad?! Rucking through the snow plains and pulling a sled. (which is directly behind me)






Some more trees.






And some more!






Shelters we completed. Later I found out that the roof calapsed in on the sleeping personel inside.


----------



## dano (4 Mar 2004)

Our home for the weekend. The artic tent we put up.






A tent group taking down their tent.






Supply






Our section taking a run.






Hard to see, but those are the sleds. With some gear. At T-83.


----------



## dano (4 Mar 2004)

Oh ya. Almost forgot. 
Me posing (Near the crappers) in my show shoes.


----------



## chrisp1j (7 Mar 2004)

Thats an awesome campsite...gotta love it when people know there stuff. Looked pretty professional, rucks lined up, sled at the tent opening. A+

PS. When you build a shelter (spelling: quinzee?), allow it to sit for a day before hollowing it out, it will be much stronger.


----------



## sgt_mandal (7 Mar 2004)

What is this PRETC course and how do you get onto it?


----------

